# white top hara or not



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

got a trio from a friend. i thought they were cyno. afra sp hara(gallireya reef) but the females do not match. also the fry are supposed to be purple, is that right? mine are about the same color as the females. a light bluish grey with stripes. any ideas as to weather or not they are hara?
my buddy said they were jalo reef but that does not fit either. he kept saying they were the 'other white top', not sure what other white top he was referring to.

dom male

















sub dom female









dom female


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I believe this "white top" is Cynotilapia pulpicans aka, kingsiezi.


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

yea that is, or Metriaclima pulpican

no wonder i couldnt get it right, so many different names. would the pseudo or cyno be up to date?


----------



## Mugen-Malawi (Apr 2, 2004)

Fogelhund said:


> Cynotilapia *"white top"* pulpicans aka, kingsiezi.


A friend of mines have the same.


----------



## nfrost (Mar 10, 2009)

dreday said:


> yea that is, or Metriaclima pulpican
> 
> no wonder i couldnt get it right, so many different names. would the pseudo or cyno be up to date?


Metriaclima is the most up to date.


----------

